

The State of Investments in Europe Part II - yahliwharton
https://medium.com/@christianhern/the-state-of-investments-in-europe-part-ii-a-deeper-dive-into-the-core-hubs-of-european-tech-5441a48cdfad

======
traviagio
why is Sweden put together with the rest of the Eastern European countries?
Some of the charts don't make sense at all.

